# This is gonna be fun.....



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

*오징어 볶음*

All their talk, all their BS, all their (dare I say it) Puffery :gaga: .....here's how we treat them in these parts. 









Grab some popcorn, and sit tight...outgoing pic in a couple days.....want to make them sweat a bit.....


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

is that squid???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm hoping it's lobster...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

pigs ear?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope it's lobster and squid soup. ray:


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a nice bowl of "Korean Spicy Fried Squid"......I am glad I am not a SQUID.......LOL!!!!!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

stew said:


> That is a nice bowl of "Korean Spicy Fried Squid"......I am glad I am not a SQUID.......LOL!!!!!


This one isn't sitting to well with me :nono:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> is that squid???





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm hoping it's lobster...


do squids and lobsters even have sweat glands?

I think llamas and weasels and wombats do...they are stinky critters, after all

either way, this should be interesting


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

stew said:


> I am glad I am not a SQUID.......LOL!!!!!


that's a sentiment shared by most Puffers, siround:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's a sentiment shared by most Puffers, siround:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Proud to be a Wombat right now.... eep:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

오징어 볶음 = Korean for Squid Stir-Fry

Later inkies!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

mmmm nothings better than fresh squid!! Wonder what kinda sauce that is...


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

djcsewell said:


> mmmm nothings better than fresh squid!! Wonder what kinda sauce that is...


It's probably hot sauce:mrgreen:


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

What ever that is..... it looks tasty!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gosh said:


> 오징어 볶음 = Korean for Squid Stir-Fry
> 
> Later inkies!


Confirmed by Google...

오징어 볶음(Fried Squid with Spicy Sauce)

No way this turns out good... :bolt:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Confirmed by Google...


Thanks for making sure I know how to google Josh! Now google "Josh needs to dig a hole"


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

:biglaugh:


gosh said:


> Thanks for making sure I know how to google Josh! Now google "Josh needs to dig a hole"


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

gosh said:


> Thanks for making sure I know how to google Josh! Now google "Josh needs to dig a hole"


You never stated a source. Add in the fact that you are known to be a sh*t stirring LOBster and I figured confirmation by a reputable Squid by means of a reliable source would lend some validity. :bitchslap:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

This can not be a good thing ?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The question is, which Squid is it?

I'm putting my money on the Grand Poo Bah Squid.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

ohhh yes it!


xSentinelx said:


> What ever that is..... it looks tasty!!!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

hahahahahaaa Torpedo#1 loaded!









......looks around and sees more empty torpedo tubes...must do something about that. Too many squids swimming freely about.......some I wasn't even aware of...


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

atllogix said:


> ohhh yes it!


Man I went out and got some for my self hahaha


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wineador said:


> hahahahahaaa Torpedo#1 loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original post looked bad enough, but this... No bueno! :boom:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Add in the fact that you are known to be a sh*t stirring LOBster and I figured confirmation by a reputable Squid by means of a reliable source would lend some validity. :bitchslap:


I see you couldn't find a reputable Squid, could ya?

Pinhead Jr.: "maybe he should search for one on Google..AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "oh, snap"


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wineador said:


> hahahahahaaa Torpedo#1 loaded!
> 
> ......looks around and sees more empty torpedo tubes...must do something about that. Too many squids swimming freely about.......some I wasn't even aware of...


I didn`t do it!!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

<yawn>

Just cardboard.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> pinhead jr.: "maybe he should search for one on google..aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahaha"


hahahahahaha!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I thought it would be fun...with the USPS it may just be a PITA lol. Of course, it'd be nice if folks put their names on their bomb address profile too....just sayin....first one was un-deliverable....guess it'll come back...hope the others make it, otherwise I'm just supporting the postal service. 
9405 5036 9930 0151 7274 59
9405 5036 9930 0151 7274 66
9405 5036 9930 0151 7274 42
9405 5036 9930 0151 7274 11
9405 5036 9930 0151 7274 04 

We'll see how the rest do before I launch the other volleys I guess, although a couple did have names so just hope addresses were current. .


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> <yawn>
> 
> Just cardboard.


:kicknuts:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like that "undeliverable" package has been forwarded.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wineador said:


> Well, I thought it would be fun...with the USPS it may just be a PITA lol. Of course, it'd be nice if folks put their names on their bomb address profile too....just sayin....first one was un-deliverable....guess it'll come back...hope the others make it, otherwise I'm just supporting the postal service.


I'm guessing that first one was probably me... Spokane and all. I think you probably had my old address on file. The post office should just forward it to my new address. HOWEVER, there track record has been running about 7 days to forward it 4 miles up the road. 

Preparing counter package now.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi David, 
Yep, it was headed for you.  I just used the addy in your profile, as I did with the others, but I didn't have your last name so maybe that's what held it up. I didn't have time to go back through my records to search for your last name as I was trying to get things out in the mail. Hope the postal folks get it to you though. I mailed something to Clarkston once...it went to Spokane first, then back down here to Clarkston.....it's just across a bridge from here. lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The address in my profile is my current one... Who knows. It is the ****ing post office. I had a package come from the East coast that landed in Spokane, then was sent to Idaho before coming back to Spokane...


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I got one. Forrest, this is one amazing gift! and with a sense of humore, pictures to come.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, show us what it is, man!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you Forrest, this gift is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny, I got a little package in the mail and it looked just like ^^^^^^.

I have not been able to snap a pick, but that is exactly what i received.

Forrest!!! Crazy dude tried to spear me with a draw/nubber. Thanks man!

And, to top it off, Saturday was MY BIRTHDAY!!! Probably a concidence, but I'm treating it like a birthday bomb! Thanks again. It will be used sometime this week, I expect. 

(But I think you are messin with the wrong crowd.....)


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Just making Squid-kabobs!  Happy Birthday too!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wineador said:


> Just making Squid-kabobs!


That sounds delicious...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> That sounds delicious...


:shock: Cannibal!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> :shock: Cannibal!


Giant squids are already known to feast on weaker squids... It happens. So watch what you say...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That package is doing weird things Forrest... ****ing post office.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been watching it....daily...lol. WTF is it doing in Kent? SMH I'm still wondering why it went "out for delivery" and then not deliverable as addressed. It was a computer generated label. Had your correct address, just addressed to your screen name instead of proper name. I'd have thought at least they'd return to me. Whatever. I know where there's more!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It's a puff miracle!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Hah! Good ol USPS only took a week or two to go 95 miles.  The pony must have gotten tired. Looks like the first volley of 5 all made it to their respective squids....sure is a long list of squids though, so I better keep busy. :boom:


----------

